# This is wrong!



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.soarnomore.com/Banded-Pigeons.html. Just happened to come past this website and I didn't think this was right. Although they did say not to target someone's pet they still said there was nothing better than shooting a banded pigeon and collecting the bands. Don't get me wrong I love to hunt myself. I just don't think that this should be encouraged. I noticed that they have a phone number on their "contact us" page. I wouldn't mind if someone out there gave them a call.


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

That is just so awful! They could be shooting someone's prized birds, with countless culling and generations of work! And the money we put into pigeons, he is shooting it all away! It amazes me what people do !


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it opens up with there is nothing better than shooting a banded bird... then at the end it says do not shoot someones pet pigeon...I think they are trying to say..don't shoot the banded ones..... but how can a hunter tell from that far away...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think they're saying all banded birds are fair game unless you shoot it out of a flock above the fancier's house  It's really freaking stupid either way. This kind of stuff REALLY pisses me off. I want to know how they would feel if I went to their house and I shot their dogs as soon as they stepped off of their property...saying "Oh, he got lost, left your house and went feral. Joined the band of stray dogs out here. Oh, he has a collar! SCORE!"


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

It just sounds like a lot of nonsense to stir up the ire of pigeon lovers.


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Holy Guacamole. Just went to the website and it is terrible. Quote: "Click on link below to locate where your bird was banded!" Are you serious? Their concept:
1) All pigeons that you shoot are pigeons who got lost from races because it is absolutely impossible for pigeons who are STILL IN A RACE OR OUT TRAINING to fly where hunters are. Absolutely impossible right?
2) Don't intentionally shoot a pet pigeon for the band because you want to shoot a banded pigeon which is the best part.
3) The pigeon ring is the greatest reward. Once you've killed it, click here and look for where your Pigeons from. YAY! Because it's always awesome to know who and where the pigeon is from.
I am extremely angry about this. I apologize for venting but this absolutely disturbs me.


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

Is it against the law in any state to kill a banded pigeon?


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

becege said:


> Is it against the law in any state to kill a banded pigeon?


Thats what I would like to know.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Click the link at the bottom and go on their Facebook page. There's one comment that says "Watching "Taking on Tyson" on animal planet.... Makes me want to go pigeon hunt now. It would be awesome to acquire a Tyson pigeon band." These ppl are sick in the head.


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

Well how about everybody give em a call and tell them how stupid this is. Here is their numbers: (208) 250-5817 (208) 571-3271 They could at least know what they are doing! I am happy to say I went and posted many angry comments on their facebook page.


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd love to comment on their facebook but in order to do so you have to like the page. I'd hate myself forever if I did. But i'll be sending them an email. We should all be sending them emails.


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

I just sent them an email. I know there isn't much we can do but I just wanted to give them a piece of my mind. Also I was on their facebook and in a picture of shot pigeons, soar no more comments, "Looks like a great shoot...Any bands?" It just keeps getting worst doesn't it?


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Ugh... My blood was boiling just looking at it.
And the page where they want to get kids involved...! This is barbaric.
And despite the controversy, I think it might be a good idea to give a heads up to PETA. They'll definitely do something about it.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

A great shoot!? No respect for life is what I call it!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

This is unbelievable...I'm sick to my stomach. They say don't shoot pet pigeons just to get the band...but then they make quotes like this on their fb page...

Jake Sorensen
"Watching "Taking on Tyson" on animal planet.... Makes me want to go pigeon hunt now. It would be awesome to acquire a Tyson pigeon band".

Dawn


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Makes me want to go pigeon hunter shooting. It would be awesome to acquire some of their a$$es. I think it should be illegal and have to pay fines and do community service in someone's loft. It might teach them a thing or two about the love, devotion and hard work and the emotional investment we have in the pigeons they wantonly shoot out of the air!


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

Well the posts on their facebook wall was hopeless. They simply deleted or said I was lying and blocked me so I can no longer post comments. classy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

BBB Loft said:


> Well the posts on their facebook wall was hopeless. They simply deleted or said I was lying and blocked me so I can no longer post comments. classy


does not stop you from reporting on these people on your own account and let folks know what there up too.


----------



## dtrojcak (Aug 31, 2010)

Jivu said:


> I think it might be a good idea to give a heads up to PETA. They'll definitely do something about it.


You do realize PETA is against ANY "harm" to ANY animal, right? That includes all of us keeping pigeons in captivity. They consider keeping pets as animal abuse.
I wouldn't draw PETA's attention to anything.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

One of the advantages of living in Mexico is that gun are very restricted. That not to say there are not guns here and that bad guy have them that is all true. But what it does say is that people just dont go killing for sport. I know meny ranchers and farmers who all have gun and they would never ever think of setting up a 100 bird kill just as something to do. Hunting to use the kill for food is fine with me to protect your livestock I can live with but just to see how many of anything you can kill is just a SIN and hope that God will hold them accountable. This second thought of going after banded birds is like going after your citys dog or cats. Some hunters have lost the reason to hunt and just have to kill things it is sad.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Jivu said:


> Ugh... My blood was boiling just looking at it.
> And the page where they want to get kids involved...! This is barbaric.
> And despite the controversy, I think it might be a good idea to give a heads up to PETA. They'll definitely do something about it.


Where was PETA when they had the Wing Pointe pigeon shoot a few weeks ago in Hamburg, Pennsylvania.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

PETA will not do anything. I tried in the past with them. They only get involved if there is the potential for lots of publicity. That is what they are all about. They are not about actually helping or saving animals. They are about PETA being in the news. It raises funds and strokes their egos.

I find it saddening that someone would rail against these practices, and yet in the same breath say they love to hunt. Why? Are you hungry? Or do you like the thrill of the hunt and kill?

I just want to know the turn on of hunting? I know the standard answer is about obtaining food. But we all know that is hogwash in 99% of the cases. If it is about obtaining food, are you also walking around with a little basket and collecting berries?

Yea. That's what I thought.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> PETA will not do anything. I tried in the past with them. They only get involved if there is the potential for lots of publicity. That is what they are all about. They are not about actually helping or saving animals. They are about PETA being in the news. It raises funds and strokes their egos.
> 
> I find it saddening that someone would rail against these practices, and yet in the same breath say they love to hunt. Why? Are you hungry? Or do you like the thrill of the hunt and kill?
> 
> ...


my family eats deer meat for food, the reason is no bodies business but ours... but if you want to know.. it has to be shot before we can eat it.. I prefer free range meat and eggs and avoid the processed meat from the industry as I do not like how they are kept and what they are fed.. and I do gather blackberries too.. on my property.. I try to buy from local farmers too that use organic methods. I do not make it my business to judge what others eat..whatever it may be.. people who hunt for sport are just killing as the animal is wasted... not sure why they do it...must be for the thrill, or they may feel they are thining the flock or heard or whatever so it can be sustained and not over populated which is not good for health of the flock or heard.. ect. that is why they have hunting seasons.. to control the hunting..


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

These people make me sick!!! They have pictures of banded birds on their FB saying "This one lost the race." I'm an avid hunter...I always use my 308 when deer hunting because I firmly believe in one kill, one shot, no suffering. All of my deer have gone that way because I don't pull the trigger unless I'm sure that my shot is good and the animal will feel no pain. I do it for the meat and I don't take more than we eat in a year's time until next hunting season...turkey the same way. These people are doing it for sport and no matter what they say, they find a lot of pride in killing banded birds. There is no way to tell while the birds are flying which ones are banded but to make an addiction out of collecting bands?!? When they post a kill and the first question asked is "any bands??" seems like they will kill hundreds in hopes of getting the most amount of bands they can. Yeah....they're going to block me from their FB site


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lynnwood Lofts said:


> These people make me sick!!! They have pictures of banded birds on their FB saying "This one lost the race." I'm an avid hunter...I always use my 308 when deer hunting because I firmly believe in one kill, one shot, no suffering. All of my deer have gone that way because I don't pull the trigger unless I'm sure that my shot is good and the animal will feel no pain. I do it for the meat and I don't take more than we eat in a year's time until next hunting season...turkey the same way. These people are doing it for sport and no matter what they say, they find a lot of pride in killing banded birds. There is no way to tell while the birds are flying which ones are banded but to make an addiction out of collecting bands?!? When they post a kill and the first question asked is "any bands??" seems like they will kill hundreds in hopes of getting the most amount of bands they can. Yeah....they're going to block me from their FB site


I think the law should be notified..as they are killing someone's pet bird or owned domestic bird.... the game warden my be interested to see what these people are up too..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well I did call the game warden in Bosie, pigeon's do not fall under game animal..so they can not do anything about it.. so I called the Boise police..and she said the banded birds could fall under some codes that protect pets.. but there has to be a victum to complain like the owner of the pigeon/s for them to investigate anything about it... also too. there in Idaho, ferals can be shot all season they are a nusiance species according to the books...it said "ALL BIRDS IN IDAHO ARE PROTECTED, EXCEPT. STARLINGS, COLLARD DOVES, ENGLISH SPARROWS, AND FERAL PIGEONS.. so I guess the banded birds which are not feral are considerd feral if they are flying around out there.... anyway.. just thought I would let ya'll know this info... basically our birds have no proctection..


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> it opens up with there is nothing better than shooting a banded bird... then at the end it says do not shoot someones pet pigeon...I think they are trying to say..don't shoot the banded ones..... but how can a hunter tell from that far away...


Spirit, you just put your finger on the hypocrisy of it all.

Read your own first few sentences...which paraphrase the site....and they make no sense at all; and anyone trying to make sense of the statements on that website will not because this is just a case where people are doing something which is wrong and trying to cover their tracks and sound reasonable.

Is all there is a tel # ? Is there no e-mail contact (no, I ain't going to look there - I don't do violent websites and those which condone illegality or cruelty). 

If there is an e-mail, post it here and we can barrage them.....

IDA (In Defense of Animals) is likely a more receptive organization for finding out if anything can be done, as opposed to PETA (of which I am a member). Might be worth contacting the former, even if there is no chapter in that state, they operate nationwide.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jaye said:


> Spirit, you just put your finger on the hypocrisy of it all.
> 
> Read your own first few sentences...which paraphrase the site....and they make no sense at all; and anyone trying to make sense of the statements on that website will not because this is just a case where people are doing something which is wrong and trying to cover their tracks and sound reasonable.
> 
> ...


read my post above... there is no protection..


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

One of my favorite movies is Crockadile Dundee...I love it when he put a kangaroo outfit over his head and shoulders,and started shooting at dumbbells who were killing the roo`s for no good reason....Do you guys get my drift ???.......Alamo


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I posted a gripe on their FB page it was taken down in less that 1/2 hour and I am blocked. Ya good for me.


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

So yeah, I couldn't help from posting on their FB site and received a message from one of the members, we've been back and forth most of the day...basically the bands are a rare commodity and sought after as a prize...oh how I wish I could reach through the computer....he compared it to a prized trophy buck. I just simply wanted to know what the significance of a banded bird is over a non-banded bird. In his response, he quotes a line from Field and Stream "88% of which said that if an average buck and a trophy buck both presented themselves at the same time, they'd shoot the trophy." Seriously, if I lived near him I'd be watching the pics on that website until I saw a band that looks familiar...then press charges for animal cruelty.

Not sure if anyone noticed but they sell the bands for $2.00 on their website. Jus sayin'


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

This is what the owner of the company sent me after I raided the page with comments.
"Listen here buddy. I shoot over 5000 pigeons a year for a rice production plant. These are nuisance birds who defecate in the food that goes on your table. The next time you eat anything with rice in it you should thank me for keeping it clean and disease free. These pigeons are feral, flying rats and are not someones pet. So don't go bashing someone you don't even know, on the internet, just because you lack the intellectual capacity to understand what they are doing. I can't tell if a bird is a Homer in the air. Nobody can! If a bird comes into my decoy spread. I kill it. If it happens to be a racer that got lost and went feral. Oh well. I look up the info on the AU or IF website and call the owner to let them know that their pigeon is dead. Most of them are happy to know what happened to it. The bird in the picture that you blasted me about happened to be a first year test bird, wasn't worth anything, and the owner couldn't give a crap about it. Sound like it was a "Pet" to you? Also, you shouldn't treaten to harm anyone, or anything over the internet. There are legal ramifications for doing such. "

I wrote back: 
"Hmmm. Don't remember ever threatening? And homing pigeons don't just "go feral" they may get turned around by bad weather or predators and need someplace to stay where they can get food and shelter for the night. Sometimes it takes them years to return but they are called homing pigeons for a reason, Because They Come Home! That whole time they are with that feral flock they still have the homing instinct and 90% of the time they will return.
I have nothing against shooting nuisance feral pigeons, I enjoy doing it sometimes myself. And Obviously you cannot tell the difference between a homing pigeon and a feral one while they are flying. Accidents Happen! And I commend you on informing the owner.
What p***** me off is how you people treat shooting a banded bird like it is a huge accomplishment. Then you collect the bands like it is some kind of contest to prove your manhood. Seems kind of barbaric don't ya think? And how you congratulate someone on shooting their first banded bird. Don't you think that will encourage the shooting of banded pigeons? So thank you for trying to insult my intelligence when you did so to yourself. I recommend you change some stuff on that facebook page and your website otherwise I won't be the only person you will be hearing from." 
...I have yet to get a reply.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

"I have nothing against shooting nuisance feral pigeons, I enjoy doing it sometimes myself."

Did you really mean that? Are your eyes that good? If so, I am envious.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Walt Disney many many many moons ago,made a movie about a young boy who got hurt,and wound up in a wheelchair the rest of his life....I am 68 years old,and I might have been a teenager when I seen this movie on TV...Well,as the story goes,some guys who had racing pigeons,built the kid a loft,and gave him some baby pigeons...One bird became the young boys favorite,and he primed this bird for a 500 mile race....The bird was entered,and years later,the boy was still CRUSHED that his favorite bird never came home...Eventually,the bird got home...How you asked ??? He walked allmost the whole 500 miles...Medical people with knowledge,said the calluses on the birds feet were so bad,it had to walk all those miles....The bird had a damaged wing(hawk attack),so that`s why he walked....As I am writing this story,I am having a hard time keeping the tears held back...How can somebody without knowing,kill any banded pigeons,especially when the pigeon could mean SO MUCH to the person who owns it ??? When I watched that movie,I cried at the end,when the boy found that pigeon in front of his loft...*I was so happy for the kid.....*........Alamo


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

BBB Loft said:


> This is what the owner of the company sent me after I raided the page with comments.
> "Listen here buddy. I shoot over 5000 pigeons a year for a rice production plant. These are nuisance birds who defecate in the food that goes on your table. The next time you eat anything with rice in it you should thank me for keeping it clean and disease free. These pigeons are feral, flying rats and are not someones pet. So don't go bashing someone you don't even know, on the internet, just because you lack the intellectual capacity to understand what they are doing. I can't tell if a bird is a Homer in the air. Nobody can! If a bird comes into my decoy spread. I kill it. If it happens to be a racer that got lost and went feral. Oh well. I look up the info on the AU or IF website and call the owner to let them know that their pigeon is dead. Most of them are happy to know what happened to it. The bird in the picture that you blasted me about happened to be a first year test bird, wasn't worth anything, and the owner couldn't give a crap about it. Sound like it was a "Pet" to you? Also, you shouldn't treaten to harm anyone, or anything over the internet. There are legal ramifications for doing such. "


The guy I was talking to sent me the exact same thing and he wasn't the owner of the site....he was one of the people posting his first band shot...


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes I did mean that I occasionally shoot feral pigeons...I have never shot a banded one and proud to say it.


----------



## BBB Loft (Apr 25, 2010)

UPDATE: He replied,
"It is not an accomplishment to shoot a banded bird. But it is rare, and most consider it a trophy. If you caught a 1000 12" bass in your life they wouldn't really be special right? Let's say you catch one with a fish and wildlife tag. It is the same as the other 1000 fish you caught. Yet I would bet money that you would be more proud of that fish than the others. Maybe even keep the tag as a trophy so you can remember that day. To each its own. I like bands. They are a unique, rare, "trophy" for most people. If you don't like the fact that peoples "pets" are being killed, on accident. You shouldn't browse the Facebook page of a business that specializes in helping people kill them. It's like a Vegan looking for tofu in a butcher shop. One day you will grow up and understand that people are different. You
may like something, I may not. That's life. But blasting someone and asking them "how they'd like it if you killed their dog" IS a threat and very immature." 

I replied: 
"Wow even more heartless then I thought. I think you should reconsider that shooting people's pigeons is pretty much the same as shooting their dog. They are cared for, and invested upon probably more than a dog is. And I was simply making a equal comparison not a threat."

(yes I did steel someone's dog shooting comparison)
He has since blocked me from sending him any more messages.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

My post was to ask when they would start selling Dog and Cat decoys


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> My post was to ask when they would start selling Dog and Cat decoys


LOL!



_______


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

They probably will stop if some owners of those birds complain to the authorities. Homing/racing pigeons are protected by the law. Basically they make an excuse of shooting banded birds because they happened to be with ferals. To them there is no more rules because of that. To argue with them will be fruitless. It would be like trying to make them look at a different perspective, but with their eyes/ears closed. They have already made up their minds so they are closed-minded.

Here are some of my analogy. You go fishing and throw a net. You caught a lot of fish which includes both legal and illegal fish. A good fisherman will release those illegals. The bad ones think it is fair share. This is like those pigeon banded hunters.

Here is another analogy. You are a soldier and you are under attack. You shoot everything that moved. Unbeknownst to you some of those you killed are actually your fellow soldiers or civilians. You think it is a fair share. Those are like those pigeon hunters.

The problem with their website is that their goal is to shoot/collect pigeon bands. It should be the case that shooting those ferals should only have been their goals, and that killing banded birds should only have been accidental. But it seems that they intentionally shoot birds with band so that they can collect them.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

BBB Loft said:


> This is what the owner of the company sent me after I raided the page with comments.
> "Listen here buddy. I shoot over 5000 pigeons a year for a rice production plant. *These are nuisance birds who defecate in the food that goes on your table. The next time you eat anything with rice in it you should thank me for keeping it clean and disease free. These pigeons are feral, flying rats and are not someones pet.* So don't go bashing someone you don't even know, on the internet, just because you lack the intellectual capacity to understand what they are doing. *I can't tell if a bird is a Homer in the air. Nobody can! If a bird comes into my decoy spread.* I kill it. If it happens to be a racer that got lost and went feral. Oh well. I look up the info on the AU or IF website and call the owner to let them know that their pigeon is dead. Most of them are happy to know what happened to it. The bird in the picture that you blasted me about happened to be a first year test bird, wasn't worth anything, and the owner couldn't give a crap about it. Sound like it was a "Pet" to you? Also, you shouldn't treaten to harm anyone, or anything over the internet. There are legal ramifications for doing such. "


My response would have been:
Other birds defecate in the field. Other animals defecate in the field such as mice. That is why they clean those rice during process. Rice with hulls don't go straight to the table. The problem with pigeons in the field is that they eat grains so the company find them as nuisance and has nothing to do with diseases.

I also keep some (rescued) ferals and have now considered them as pets so it is possible to keep them as pets. And if he can't differentiate homers from the sky, then that is his problem. Get a binocular! And those fanciers that seemed to be happy that their birds were found dead is rather suspicious to me. If I am the fancier and asked how did my bird died and I heard that you shot them, then I will be pissed.

To me he is not a responsible hunter. He just makes excuses of shooting banded birds because they happened to be with ferals. I would love if he "accidentally" shoots hawks because they happened to be with ferals. I would love how he would reason that to the government.


----------



## dtrojcak (Aug 31, 2010)

RodSD said:


> And if he can't differentiate homers from the sky, then that is his problem. Get a binocular! And those fanciers that seemed to be happy that their birds were found dead is rather suspicious to me. If I am the fancier and asked how did my bird died and I heard that you shot them, then I will be pissed.
> 
> To me he is not a responsible hunter. He just makes excuses of shooting banded birds because they happened to be with ferals. I would love if he "accidentally" shoots hawks because they happened to be with ferals. I would love how he would reason that to the government.


Nobody that I know uses binoculars to hunt flying birds. They would be gone before you would ever get a shot. Can you differentiate a pigeon that is owned by someone and a feral by watching them for about 2 seconds while they are flying full speed? I seriously doubt it.
I would rather know a missing bird was dead than wondering if it will ever return.
I don't know about other states, but in Texas, pigeons are legal to shoot at any time, but I haven't heard of anyone going out just to shoot pigeons. Most people only shoot pigeons if they happen across them while dove hunting. That's why I don't let my pigeons fly during the evening hours during dove season.
I doubt anyone would "accidentally" shoot a hawk. There's a big difference between a hawk and a pigeon.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

I do not agree at all with their goal of killing banded pigeons or birds in general for sport only. Unfortunately we live in this great country which let others express their freedoms in ways that hurt other living creatures. Joe


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

So the guy that I was back and forth with from the FB page blocked me from both the page and contacting through FB....so....I emailed the website! I'm pretty sure it's probably the same guy but I had to get the last word in:

Recently I was contacted by one of your members, Chris Hosley, and during that conversation we discussed the shooting of banded birds. Now according to your website you state DO NOT TARGET SOMEONES PET PIGEONS just to shoot a banded bird. He said to me in our discussion that banded birds are prized because they are rare, then quoted "In 2006 field and stream magazine put out a poll where they interviewed 100,000 random hunters. 88% of which said that if an average buck and a trophy buck both presented themselves at the same time, they'd shoot the trophy." That says to me, given the opportunity, he would shoot a banded (trophy) bird over an average (feral) bird. Now, for all I know, this email is going to Chris...my concern is that this is not promoted among hunters! I am a hunter myself and to be a good hunter, you need to understand your prey...well I know well that, say, a pigeon while racing or exploring and area during training...well **** happens...that bird could be chased miles off course, narrowly escape a hawk, duck into a group of ferals to recoup and days later return home. I understand that if you HAPPEN to shoot a banded pigeon, like I said before, **** happens, but to choose to shoot one is different. My pigeons make me money. If one of my birds gets knocked off course because of a hawk, that doesn't mean he's not a good homer. I do weddings so I don't care if they aren't home right away, they aren't racing...I just want them to come home. So, essentially, you are shooting my profit out of the air, then parading it on a FB page as a prized buck. Thanks. If you truly mean what you say on your website then you ought to promote it a little more since the members obviously don't get it.

Eh, he'll probably just ignore it like the rest. I love my birds dearly but I was hoping that since they already obviously don't care about killing any pigeon, maybe they'd understand a business perspective better....whatever it takes to get some understanding =)


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm new in this world but if I ever catch someone with one of my bands hell would be payed .. an eye for an eye is my motto ..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Found this covering the UK, still researching US

"DEFENCE OF THE REALM
Regulation 21A
------------------------------------

SHOOTING
HOMING PIGEONS

Killing, wounding or molesting homing pigeons is punishable un the Defence of the Realm Regulations by
Six Months Imprisonment or £100 Fine

The public are reminded that homing pigeons are doing valuable work for the government, and are requested to assist in the suppression of the shooting of these birds.

£5 Reward
will be paid by the National Homing Union for information leading to the conviction of any person SHOOTING HOMING PIGEONS the property of its members.

Information should be given to the Police, Military Post or to the Secretary of the Union, C C Plackett, 14, East Parade, Leeds "


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Virginia.......

2006 Virginia Code § 18.2-145 - Protection of homing pigeons
Share |

18.2-145. Protection of homing pigeons.

It shall be unlawful for any person at any time or in any manner to hunt,pursue, take, capture, wound, maim, disfigure, or kill any homing pigeon ofanother person, or to make use of any pit or pitfall, scaffold, cage, snare,trap, net, baited hook or similar device or drug, poison chemical orexplosive, for the purpose of injuring, capturing or killing any such homingpigeon, provided that any officer, employee or agent of a city or countyacting pursuant to authority of an ordinance thereof may take, capture andkill pigeons in, on and about any building or structure devoted to business,commercial or industrial purposes when any pigeons are using such premisesfor roosting, resting or congregating thereon; all pigeons taken upon suchpremises shall be conclusively deemed not to be homing pigeons or theproperty of any person.

Any person violating any of the foregoing provisions shall be guilty of aClass 3 misdemeanor.

(Code 1950, 18.1-160; 1960, c. 358; 1975, cc. 14, 15.)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MOST STATES have their own codes protecting Homing Pigeons.
In Maine it is illegal to interfere, shoot or harm a Homing Pigeon.
Still researching more..........cuz this *really* pisses me off!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

great work Waynette!... Im glad you found those.. I did not have much luck..another problem is most prolly do not call with the band info...and no one knows about it except for their circle of pals.. the shooting of pigeons is legal.. so that is a problem too.. most can not see a band from the point from where they are shooting.. and then they see the band when the bird is dead it is too late.. not sure what to do about it... I think I will talk to the warden here in va and see what he has to say about the codes you found.... in Idaho.. there is not a code protecting the homing pigeon...at least that is what they said.. but perhaps they just do not know..


----------



## dtrojcak (Aug 31, 2010)

TylerBro said:


> I'm new in this world but if I ever catch someone with one of my bands hell would be payed .. an eye for an eye is my motto ..


You'd really kill someone and cut off their foot if they did that to one of your birds.




spirit wings said:


> great work Waynette!... Im glad you found those.. I did not have much luck..another problem is most prolly do not call with the band info...and no one knows about it except for their circle of pals.. the shooting of pigeons is legal.. so that is a problem too.. most can not see a band from the point from where they are shooting.. and then they see the band when the bird is dead it is too late.. not sure what to do about it... I think I will talk to the warden here in va and see what he has to say about the codes you found.... in Idaho.. there is not a code protecting the homing pigeon...at least that is what they said.. but perhaps they just do not know..


Most states don't protect pigeons because they are not native and actually compete with the native birds, such as dove, for food sources.
I know in Texas there is no closed season and no bag limit for pigeons and collared doves.
Most hunters are not going to specifically target a homing pigeon, but will not think twice about shooting one either. That's why during dove season, I do not let my pigeons out in the evenings when most people are hunting. If I lived next to a rice, corn, milo, wheat, etc. field, I also would not have pigeons as they would be causing damage to my neighbor's crops and probably would be targeted.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dtrojcak said:


> You'd really kill someone and cut off their foot if they did that to one of your birds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, we already know that ferals are shot all year...and a good hunter won't target on purpose a banded homing pigeon... but it seems some are or want a banded bird just for sport and getting the band and racking them up... something needs to be addressed here with this "hobbie"... just trying to find a way to protect our homers as best as we can... looking at the codes may do that.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I tried to post on their youtube channel and its being held up "pending approval". So here is what I tried to send:

If you Hayseeds want to shoot feral pigeons thats your business. I don't see any of you using them for anything other then the thrill of the kill. 

My problem with this whole operation is you say "Do not shoot banded pigeons" and then celebrate and cheer when you kill a banded Racing Homer.

So if your neighbor shot your pet dog and cheered when he had your dog collar with tags in his hand wtf would you say then?

Banded pigeons are Racing Homers and they do have owners and homes.

Anyway, I'm sure they won't have the cahones to approve my posting so I had to get it off my chest. If they actually had a use for the dead birds I could understand the whole population control aspect of it..but these ******** are whooping and hollering when they kill a Racing Homer with clock band on it acting like they did some brave thing.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I wanna comment on fb soo baddd!!! but id have to like it, and as mentioned before by someone else, I'd never forgive myself for liking that ****!!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I have another fb account i use for games.. Post messages on here and ill transfer them over and stir up the pot on them guys.. So if anyone has something to say, let me know and ill post it on there fb blog and hopfully get them going.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Tried to email them over a week ago. No response.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Has anyone besides myself contacted the AU? Your club? The police. 
Talking **** on the internet is not going to amount to anything. I will not play games with the assholes that are killing our pigeons.
Playing on facebook will only fuel theese guys fire.
Not good enough for me...


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Sto emailing them do you think they care? Call your Game wardens, call thier sponsors. Tu lock chokes doens care, he told me he would check thier site and I cant call him back, oh I will or I know were he lives even. Mojo Outdoors is in Louisian I will go there. 
See what the sponsors think first. The Fish and game band ducks and geeses to try and keep up with how many are killed, we band our pigeons ourselves for ourselves, the lowlifes shouldnt condone shooting ant banded pigeon. This has become a task for me, I know millions of hunters across america some very well known ones at that.
Call thier sponsors see if the condone shooting banded pigeons.
Sponsors:

Mojo Outdoors
318-283-7777
Kings camo
801-432-2099
Montana Decoys
888-332-6998
406-748-3092
Tru-Lock Chokes
800-293-9402 
Kill Zone Outfitters
888 600 0533

I talked to George Truman from Wiggins Georgia Tru-Lock chokes), he is not very concerned nor did he say he did not condone killing homing pigeons. He said pigeons are nasty and theyre all over Georgia, if someone didnt shoot them they would be over run. I told him about homing pigeons coming home but he could care less, he said he will look the site over. I asked to call back tommorow and he said no, maybe next week.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

November-X-Scourge said:


> I wanna comment on fb soo baddd!!! but id have to like it, and as mentioned before by someone else, I'd never forgive myself for liking that ****!!


Call a sponsor near you, tell them we will advertise to boycott them.
Somebody is going to have to to something even if it is only me.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

If you cant call and complain about this, then you should not be allowed to own a pigeon. Give them to theese guys so they can cut thier leg off and save the band.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

dtrojcak said:


> You'd really kill someone and cut off their foot if they did that to one of your birds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill answer you first quote here, NO. But I promose that they would have wished I just killed them.


----------



## dtrojcak (Aug 31, 2010)

newtopidgeons said:


> Ill answer you first quote here, NO. But I promose that they would have wished I just killed them.
> Most states don't protect pigeons because they are not native and actually compete with the native birds, such as dove, for food sources.
> 
> WRONG! IN MOST STATES THERE ARE LAWS PROTECTING HOMING PIGEONS AND ANY OTHER PERSONAL ANIMALS> ITS CALLED ANIMAL CRUELTY.
> ...


_*But I promose that they would have wished I just killed them*._
Anyone who would inflict bodily harm to another HUMAN because of what they did to an ANIMAL, should be locked up in prison.

_*WRONG! IN MOST STATES THERE ARE LAWS PROTECTING HOMING PIGEONS AND ANY OTHER PERSONAL ANIMALS> ITS CALLED ANIMAL CRUELTY.*_
Animal cruelty laws do not pertain to hunting. If they are torturing the pigeons, then yes. If they're shooting them out of the sky, that is not cruelty.

_*NOT HOMING PIGEONS, THEYRE SOMEONES BIRDS NOT FERALS.*_
It is impossible to tell the difference between a feral and a homing pigeon while in flight. Can you see the bands on your pigeons circling overhead? I doubt it. It would be impossible to see the band when it's flying over a field.

_*OUR FIRST RACE IS OPENING WEEKEND OF DOVE HUNTING*
_I don't race my birds, so that doesn't pertain to me. But if I did, I would definitely change the dates of the races and not start them on opening day of dove season. That just seems stupid on the club's part.

_*I LIVE ON 147 ACRES OF PRIME HUNTING GROUND, SURROUNDED BY CROP FIELDS. I FEED MY BIRDS AND THEY DONT BOTHER CROP FIELDS EVEN THOUGH I ONLY HAVE 45 YB'S THEY EAT IN THE LOFT*_
I agree with you that homers probably wouldn't cause any damage, but if I owned a rice, corn, milo, wheat, etc. field and had birds coming in damaging it, I would not distinguish between birds on the ground or birds in the air. If they were in range, they would be shot.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

dtrojcak said:


> _*But I promose that they would have wished I just killed them*._
> Anyone who would inflict bodily harm to another HUMAN because of what they did to an ANIMAL, should be locked up in prison.QUOTE]
> 
> Personally I think it should be around the other way


----------



## dtrojcak (Aug 31, 2010)

whytwings said:


> dtrojcak said:
> 
> 
> > _*But I promose that they would have wished I just killed them*._
> ...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

dtrojcak said:


> You'd really kill someone and cut off their foot if they did that to one of your birds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes MOST states don't protect pigeons, But ALOT of states (Maine for one) protect Banded Homing Pigeons. And what those jerk offs (so called hunters ) are doing is collecting bands for trophies  That's what's wrong.
Technically, the way I see it is that when they kill the homers and *cut off the bands* - they are stealing personal property. All those bands that their flashing around and showing on their website is just proof that they are in possession of stolen property.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

How bout we all send them a snail mail letter with any and all extra bands we have -maybe if they think they are so cool now, they'll be a bit less special when they have hundreds of them that they didn't "earn".


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

See the response below from the local humane society. Sounds like they justify this based upon the "hunting mentality."


Hi Mr. Trask,

I also appreciate your concern for these birds, and I did find it particularly disturbing that the dead pigeon on this company’s website has bands on its legs suggesting it was an owned bird.

All of our local outdoor stores are filled with duck, dove, goose, crow and various other decoys for hunting.

Perhaps this is a concern best addressed by Idaho fish and game department in regards to Idaho pigeon hunting?

Sincerely

Jeff Rosenthal| Executive Director
Idaho Humane Society | 4775 Dorman St.
Boise Idaho 83705 | d 208.331.8550 

[email protected] | www.idahohumanesociety.org

The Idaho Humane Society is a non-profit, private organization providing shelter for nearly 14,000 pets annually, funded solely by private donations and service fees. Not affiliated with the Humane Society of the United States.

This message may contain confidential and/or proprietary information, and is intended for the person/entity to whom it was originally addressed. Any use by others is strictly prohibited.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Rescue Ranch
Sent: Wednesday, June 29, 2011 10:28 PM
To: Peter Trask
Subject: RE: Rescue Ranch

Hello Peter,

I will send this to the Director of Operations and the Executive Director of the Humane Society.

Thank you for your concern.

Diane 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Peter Trask [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Tue 6/28/2011 8:32 PM
To: Rescue Ranch
Subject: Rescue Ranch

Are you aware of this?

http://www.soarnomore.com/Homepage.html

Are you doing anything about it?


----------

